# Contributions To The Learning Of Music



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

I was tempted to name this thread "Greatest Contributions Of The Learning Of Music" but I know we will get caught up discussing the usefulness of the term "Greatness". :lol: Anyway, I'm interested in literature and/or music meant to teach in some way (Bach's WTC, Fux's Gradus ad Parnassum etc.) and the impact they have had in classical music.


----------

